# the BEST TIRES??



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 98 Dodge Ram 2500 and I want to know what are the best tires for snow plowing? I am looking to get new tires in a week or two. Possibly up to $1,000. What do you recommend?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

The "best tire for plowing" thread police are gonna come and arrest ya.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Grassman09;1362097 said:


> The "best tire for plowing" thread police are gonna come and arrest ya.


ummm.. WHAT??????????


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the best luck with Hancook with studs I run them on every truck I have during winter time


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1362107 said:


> I have the best luck with Hancook with studs I run them on every truck I have during winter time


Thanks.. Which style? I did a search and found several styles.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

kmamark2000;1362113 said:


> Thanks.. Which style? I did a search and found several styles.


you had to ask
Its the roughest tire I know I cant think the model they are at the shop Im home you have wait till tomorrow then I could tell you


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Bridgestone Duler A/T Revo's


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I recommend and use round tubeless pneumatics. Like these...

Hakkapeliitta LT.

http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11879&group=2.01&name=Nokian+Hakkapeliitta+LT


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The "Best for snow plowing" the best for traction on snow non studded is the Bridgestone Blizzak. 

they dont wear well on dry roads but they will out perform any non studded snow tire (except maybe the ones with walnut shells in them. I havent used those or seen a test report comparing them)

go to tirerack tot com and see what they have to say.

its more than syping its also the rubber used in the blizak that helps traction.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I also run Blizzak tires. Specifically, the W965 load range E. Got them at TireRack and had them mounted on a seperate set of rims and switch them out when it snows or I arrive up north for an event. Until then though, I run Michelin LTX MS2 and honestly, they are very good in snow as well. They have a lot of syping like the W965 which helps with grip but the W965 has a much softer tread compound that is designed for the snow.

So far, I have zero complaints about either of these tires in snow but think the edge goes to the Blizzak. You can pick up an extra set of wheels off Craigslist in your area and have them ready to go when you need them. I do not recommend running them for extended periods on dry as they will wear out very quickly.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am trying the Goodyear Duratracs this year highest rated on tirerack.com and highly recommended on here.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

beano;1362134 said:


> Bridgestone Duler A/T Revo's


I've been running those tires for 4years and this year I got the revo 2's. They are quieter and still grip in all conditions. They are a great all terrain all weather tire. I run them on my 04 2500 HD(load E), 2001 suburban(passenger rating) and 2011 avalanche(load E).They really give great traction all the way down to no tread.

If you're looking for strictly a snow tire, you can't beat the blizzacks. I run those on my cars (87 olds and 05 cobalt) they are the best winter tire I can find and they are priced right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

campkd6;1364643 said:


> I am trying the Goodyear Duratracs this year highest rated on tirerack.com and highly recommended on here.


X2, I just put them on both trucks again, I run them year round and getting about 40k out them.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1362307 said:


> Hakkapeliitta LT.
> 
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11879&group=2.01&name=Nokian+Hakkapeliitta+LT


I agree.

Hands down, the best.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i have heard a lot of goosd things about nokian... i had a friend that got recomended them through someone at rally america, the USA rally team, and i would imagine they know a thing or two about traction..... this was however for a car, and though it's not 100% transferable, if a company knows traction, then that's what they know.. for the money, i think blizzak and nokian have the "snow tire" market on lock down.. as for their wear and load ranges, im not so familiar..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1364786 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hands down, the best.


What about the round tubeless pneumatic part?


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought Mastercraft Courser AT2 tires this time. Heard good things about them and like the tread pattern. Time will tell.


----------



## Druski (Jan 16, 2010)

BUFF;1364747 said:


> X2, I just put them on both trucks again, I run them year round and getting about 40k out them.


X3 - Second Winter on these now - and I got to say - I find the Goodyear Duratrac's are incredible!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

BFG All Terrains


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1364927 said:


> What about the round tubeless pneumatic part?


Oh, absolutely. The round tubeless pneumatic are always best. I ran solid indoor fork lift tires one season... not so good. Traction wasn't great, and they rode bad too.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Ive been using Cooper Discoverer S/T for my last 3 sets. Never been stuck! Im now looking at the S/T Maxx and they look real nice. 
Whatever you choose, make sure they're 10ply. (load range E)


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

NoFearDeere;1365140 said:


> BFG All Terrains


I had BFG All Terrains on my GMC Jimmy for two years (never plowed with it). I loved the tires in the mud and off road but wasn't impressed in the snow. they seemed to loose traction easily. Maybe it was the Jimmy being so light weight and not 4x4. Not sure.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW any tire marked as a "Traction" tire will be great for plowing in the snow- that's what the title means. I used to run Goodyear Workhorse xtra grips, which were incredible in the white (traction tires) but from what I understand the Duratrac is the replacement. Workhorse were horrible in dry- burned up a set in 1 summer when I couldn't afford another set for summer. 
Tried BFG Commercial Traction T/A - same pattern as the Workhorse but more siping and they are not quite as good.

Toyo Open Country are great when new but loose the extra grip when they wear pretty fast.
I can't count how many tire threads are on here- search and you'll spend the rest of the winter reading opinions.
I was never impressed with BFG All Terrains in the snow- any of them. We ran several on Blazers in the family years ago.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1365171 said:


> Oh, absolutely. The round tubeless pneumatic are always best. I ran solid indoor fork lift tires one season... not so good. Traction wasn't great, and they rode bad too.


I do recommend square tires for a rig that will be plowing stairs. Chain lift plow on a Jeep is ideal for that.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bf Goodrich commercial Ta's. Hands down the best tire I have ever had. I purchased this tire 3 years ago. Have 49k thousand miles on them. Will probably get 60 out of them. Alaska boss uses them has for years and years. He pushes over 200 inches "or something crazy like that" of snow a year where hes at in Alaska. There reasonably priced as well. The next set im going to have sipped and will probably get 70k miles or more out of them.


----------

